# Bike tour: San Francisco to San Diego looking for collective, squats, etc



## ettucollective (May 26, 2009)

HI
A friend and I are biking from San Francisco to San Diego at the end of May. We will be riding mostly on highway 1 and will most likely be making stops in Santa Cruz, Monterey, Big Sur, San Luis Obispo, Lompac, Santa Barbara, Ventura, and Los Angeles. We are trying to stop at various collectives, bike kitchens, free skools, squats,...etc. If any one is a part of a collective or knows of some in or around these cities please let me know. We are trying to see all the good things that people are doing in other cities. If anyone can help us with more info or a place to stay please contact me at [email protected].
Thanks
Bleez


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 18, 2009)

do you have more info? how many of you are there? how long are you planning on this trip taking?


----------

